# piwhich piranha have breed



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Which piranhas have been succesfully breed in a home aquarium? I heard that only red bellys, gold spilos, and rhoms have been breed succesfully. Theres also a question about cariba. And ternetzi and piraya. Do you know the email of anyone who has breed cariba, ternezi, or piraya so i and others can ask for tips, tank size, how many, what size, etc. Also, Do you have any tips on breeding any kind of piranha? Thanks


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

This topic is open to Pfury members that wishes to answer









The only P's I know that have been bred in captivity are, natt's, spilo's and spilo CF's (Brazil fish that look like medinai). Rhomb's bred in public aquariums and a man-made pond in Florida.

For Natt's:
Breeding them requires plenty of water changes 3 or 4 times a week, good filtration and good diet. Spirulina works as that is what I used for mine when they bred a couple years or so ago. Temp for my fish was 80F and it was in a 55g. Was only able to keep less than a 100 alive after the hatched. The other ones were eaten by parents and they ate each other up till just the larger one survived. By the time they was 2 inches only had about 2 dozen. So you will need plenty of tank space of you plan to raise more than I did. Filtration was by sump pump and box (home made). This always seems to work better for P breeding.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

[Breeding them requires plenty of water changes 3 or 4 times a week]

Nonsense! Breeding them will not be successful without first determining male and female. Piranhas in genera Pygocentrus are not sexually dimorphic. So it is the roll of the dice if what you suggest facilitates breeding. I have receive numerous emails on this topic from hobbyists who think that I have a magic formula for making fish spawn. If one can afford hormone injections then your success rate would quadruple. Instead, study your piranhas carefully, look for nuances that might suggest breeding attempts such as; coloration darkening (suggesting a male), tail slapping and nest building. The male will generally always be the aggressor. The rest could just be in your imagination.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

oh2:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Caribe have ben successfully bred in captivity.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Medinai bred as well though the eggs got fungus and died, Frank told me that Ternetzi were bred by a guy that lives near me. I called them once and he wasnt there, I need to find time to call and then go visit the guy


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank told me that Ternetzi were bred by a guy that lives near me.


What I actually told you Nate was that the yellow form _P. nattereri_ the fish you keep calling _ternetzi_ was bred in captivity.

The list presently lists the following;

_P. cariba_ - hobbyists
_P. nattereri_ - hobbyists, public aquariums
_S. spilopleura_ - hobbyists, public aquariums
_S. spilopleura CF_ - hobbyists, public aquariums*
_S. rhombeus_ - public aquariums

*_S. spilopleura CF_ is member of the complex of 5 species which closely resembles each other. This particular species bears a resemblance to the Venezuelan _S. medinai_ it has not been verified this species outside of Venezuela is indeed _S. medinai_ though hobbyists are using this name with some frequency.


----------

